# Am I Blind



## serpent (Oct 24, 2002)

I was looking for a link that will bring you back to the "portal" page /http://gbatemp.net/ is there one inside this forum? I could not find one. If there isn't one can it be added?

SERPENT


----------



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2002)

click the logo


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## serpent (Oct 25, 2002)

duh!


----------

